# 05 G35



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The G35 sedan's standard 3.5-liter V6 engine now offers 280 hp and 270 ft-lb of torque, increases of 20 hp and 10 lb-ft of torque for automatic transmission equipped models. The G35 6MT model with close-ratio 6-speed manual transmission receives 38 additional horsepower to 298 hp.

....

Infiniti G35 coupe expands its performance capabilities for the 2005 model year with the addition of Sport-Tuned Suspension Package featuring 19-inch wheels and tires, drilled aluminum pedals and Viscous Limited-Slip Differential (VLSD). The G35 Coupe 6MT model with 6-speed manual transmission receives 18 additional horsepower, increasing power output to 298.

http://www.infinitinews.com/infiniti/news/products/20040901100627.shtml

nissan getting ready for the e90?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rather than more power (which probably won't make that big a difference anyway), I wish they'd spent the enery on significantly improving the interior (the recent mild update didn't go far enough).


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

moved, not a 3 series competitor? :dunno:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> moved, not a 3 series competitor? :dunno:


Haven't driven the G35, but hp can only get you from 0-60 quickly. How well does it corner, handle, brake, etc? I'd bet it still doesn't drive like a BMW. Naive view? Maybe...underneath an Infiniti is a Nissan. Underneath a BMW is a BMW.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> Haven't driven the G35, but hp can only get you from 0-60 quickly. How well does it corner, handle, brake, etc? I'd bet it still doesn't drive like a BMW. Naive view? Maybe...underneath an Infiniti is a Nissan. Underneath a BMW is a BMW.


I am not saying it is a bmw  but I would guess quite a few people who are looking at a 3 series also check out the g35? :dunno: I would

also see my original comment

>>*nissan* getting ready for the e90?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

robg said:


> Rather than more power (which probably won't make that big a difference anyway), I wish they'd spent the enery on significantly improving the interior (the recent mild update didn't go far enough).


yeah I think the biggest complaint it is made for rhd car, i.e buttons are all angle toward the wrong side :thumbdwn: At least they ditched the silver plastic stuff with real metal as far as I can tell.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> I am not saying it is a bmw  but I would guess quite a few people who are looking at a 3 series also check out the g35? :dunno:


Yeah i know. I guess i'm just pointing out that even though a lot of new cars have high hp figures, it doesn't always mean its' a good car.

You're right, a lot of people are going to look at it when shopping in this segment. But look at it this way. Would you rather have a 1999 G20 or a 1999 328? Nissans tend not to age well.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> Yeah i know. I guess i'm just pointing out that even though a lot of new cars have high hp figures, it doesn't always mean its' a good car.
> 
> You're right, a lot of people are going to look at it when shopping in this segment. But look at it this way. Would you rather have a 1999 G20 or a 1999 328? Nissans tend not to age well.


it aint a mustang 

but yeah g20 was pretty sad, sentra with leather


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> it aint a mustang
> 
> but yeah g20 was pretty sad, sentra with leather


I like the original G20. It was softened up a bit for the US, but it handled great and was still light enough for the SR20 motor to give it a good boot.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I like the original G20. It was softened up a bit for the US, but it handled great and was still light enough for the SR20 motor to give it a good boot.


sentra se-r not the same performance wise? :dunno:


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> I am not saying it is a bmw  but I would guess quite a few people who are looking at a 3 series also check out the g35? :dunno:
> 
> also see my original comment
> 
> >>*nissan* getting ready for the e90?


yeah, I think so too. And Nissan (infinity) wants you to believe also that it's directly competing. When I went in to testdrive the coupe, they handed me a copy of an article where they compared the G35 with the 3 series, the A4 and some other car I forgot.

Sounds like I need to go back and check it out. I wasn't impressed when they came out.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> sentra se-r not the same performance wise? :dunno:


But you got a nicer car out of the package.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> Haven't driven the G35, but hp can only get you from 0-60 quickly. How well does it corner, handle, brake, etc? I'd bet it still doesn't drive like a BMW. Naive view? Maybe...underneath an Infiniti is a Nissan. Underneath a BMW is a BMW.


Sorry, one of these days, you shall eat your words. G35 is a fine product and a genuine competitor to the 330i. It doesn't bother me because I buy the badge. :eeps:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Sorry, one of these days, you shall eat your words. G35 is a fine product and a genuine competitor to the 330i. It doesn't bother me because I buy the badge. :eeps:


Maybe once i drive the car...but i have no plans to as of yet.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

LeucX3 said:


> Yeah i know. I guess i'm just pointing out that even though a lot of new cars have high hp figures, it doesn't always mean its' a good car.


True but more horsepower makes any car better than it was with less horsepower.

Can you imagine..."Well the Deviant 220 was a great car when it had 220 horsepower but we've improved it this year by reducing output to just 192 horsepower. We want our customers to enjoy their time in the Deviant 220, so we thought that by making it take longer for them to accelerate, they would be able to spend more time in the vehicle. This is guaranteed to be a smashing success in the marketplace!"


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

LeucX3 said:


> Yeah i know. I guess i'm just pointing out that even though a lot of new cars have high hp figures, it doesn't always mean its' a good car.
> 
> You're right, a lot of people are going to look at it when shopping in this segment. But look at it this way. Would you rather have a 1999 G20 or a 1999 328? Nissans tend not to age well.


the g20 and the g35 are from different platform lines. they are not comparable. :tsk: it's like saying the bmw 318i became the 520i.

http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/tech/platforms/home.shtml
http://www.globalauto.org/nissan.xls


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

LeucX3 said:


> Haven't driven the G35, but hp can only get you from 0-60 quickly. How well does it corner, handle, brake, etc? I'd bet it still doesn't drive like a BMW. Naive view? Maybe...underneath an Infiniti is a Nissan. Underneath a BMW is a BMW.


brand wh0re! :spank:

can't wait to see what's the nissan r35 gt-r will be like.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> I am not saying it is a bmw  but I would guess quite a few people who are looking at a 3 series also check out the g35? :dunno: I would
> 
> also see my original comment
> 
> >>*nissan* getting ready for the e90?


Back in January, before I ordered my ZHP Coupe, I went to look at the G35 Coupe....at least on paper, it had all the right stuff at an attractive price, and if I had never owned or driven a BMW, I might have signed on the dotted line....but IMHO, it just does`nt feel like a "complete package" the same way BMWs do....like it was *almost* good enough, but not quite there yet....maybe next year....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

The first generation [current models] G35 and IS300 are strong competitors to the 330, but still missing something ['close but not cigar']. The second generation versions (I expect) will be even stronger competitors from a power and handling perspective (they already have the prices beat). Interiors on both of these can only get better.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

sunilsf said:


> The first generation [current models] G35 and IS300 are strong competitors to the 330, but still missing something ['close but not cigar']. The second generation versions (I expect) will be even stronger competitors from a power and handling perspective (they already have the prices beat). Interiors on both of these can only get better.


the is300 was said to be closer to the e36 in handling (e36 was more go-cart like than the e46) while the handling of the e46 was moving towards the 5 series. 3 series is a moving target heading upscale in size, look and feel? :dunno:


----------

